# Michigan Cubing Club Alpha 2015



## Coolster01 (Jan 30, 2015)

http://www.cubingusa.com/mccalpha2015/

Nobody made a thread for this competition.  I'm so excited! 

Main Events:
3x3 Speedsolve
5x5 Speedsolve
7x7 Speedsolve
3x3 One Handed
3x3 Blindfolded
Fewest Moves
Pyraminx
Skewb


----------



## Wilhelm (Jan 30, 2015)

Tough schedule... would've liked to see 2x2


----------



## Torch (Jan 30, 2015)

Link's broken.


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 31, 2015)

Goals:

3x3: Sub 8.5 Single, Sub 9.8 Average.
5x5: Sub 1:38 Single, Sub 1:45 Average.
7x7: Sub 5:30 Single, Sub 6:10 Average.
OH: Sub 17.4 Single, Sub 19.3 Average.
BLD: Either get a mean or a sub3:15.
Pyraminx: Sub 3.4 Single, Sub 4.5 Average.
Skewb: Sub 3.4 Single, Sub 4.2 Average.
FMC: If I do it, then get a 32 or better.
E: At least two comp PBs.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jan 31, 2015)

goals: 

3x3: podium
5x5: sub 1:15 single, sub 1:18 average, 2nd place
7x7: sub 4 single, 4:0x.yz mean, podium
OH: sub 18 average
BLD: sub 2 single
pyraminx: sub 5.5 average
skewb: sub 6.5 average
FMC: podium


----------



## gokkar (Feb 12, 2015)

Did anyone pick up a white Shengshou mini 7x7 that isn't theirs? I'm missing mine. Please contact me if you have it!!!


----------

